# inpcars.com Hoist-A-Bike:  A lesson in why you should hire a translator.



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

First item on http://inpcars.com/tool-sets/

Hoist-A-Bike (Lange originals)
Key features Lange originals Hoist-A-Bike

    * You tin at present salt away bikes up and come out of the right smart
    * charge our bikes in the hinder of a getaway in contrast with unitary individual
    * For more than storage blank, meet more than vehicles
    * this is a new wine feature during the term of service department owners
    * Never befool accompanying an oil color ever-changing remain firm, give up remain firm , or a trigon ever so once again.

You tin at present stash away bikes up and come out of the right smart, fete by purchasing some other bike. On a xii pick cap we tin put in our bikes by means of plenty elbow room to mungo park an economic system gondola beneath, or charge our bikes in the hind of a getaway immediately after unitary mortal. For more than storage blank, meet more than vehicles, or simply a small more than eupneic way, this is a be obliged to feature concerning service department owners. Never gull by the side of an oil color ever-changing remain firm, give up remain firm , or a trigon ever so over again. Never care astir something knocking your bike o'er, or your bike acquisition go into and damaged. Hoist-A-Biketm comes upon 2 eyeball dawdle mounting screws, 2 knock off pulleys Hoist-A-Biketm frame up by the agency of equilibrize adjusting playground slide and eyebolt; 750 rated square charge windlass (system requires two-fold pulleys to the windlass double the weighting capacity) in the estimation of mounting ironware and an ATV or MX transition outfit. Safely put in up to 450 pounds of Quad, or Motocross/Enduro bike in seconds. Raise and take down bike/quad with a view to easier repairs, oil color changes, and criminal maintenance. The tallness of the bike or space put up be familiarised to accommodate the book of job upon the stir of a button. No more than bend or kneeling, leaven or let down the bike to desired unwavering. Drop shift for the sake of easygoing up, easygoing downward. One handed performance allows unitary someone to do it totally. Adjustable sliding board chemical mechanism allows you to equilibrize your bike or space fully. Installation is unsubdivided and leisurely. An electrical practice, socket go down, and tape measure evaluate ar totally thats requisite. Comes consummate by with the help of everything you demand with regard to a ordinary installment. A warm adjustable nerve frame up supports a bike or space. Frame easy picks up bike attending no-good coated maulers using the face palm bars and 2 especial 300 pound off, rated velcro straps toward the rearward crotch. Everything is included to raise any one unitary bike or unitary space. Lifts up to 420 pounds through a see preprinter 110v electrical windlass by the agency of refuge halt. Uses a change on a vi pick discharge right line uniting the extremities of an arc as being easygoing up/down performance. These units add up in company with everything you demand to run up a MX, enduro, or atv totally in unitary outfit.

Or some of their other product descriptions...
MONROE MAX-AIR SHOCK INSTALLATION SET - Model # MA785 (Tenneco)
Key features Tenneco

    * Includes transmit run along, transmit fittings, and send take outfit.
    * 1/2" Hardened Piston Rod
    * Lubricated Air Sleeve: Reduces rubbing on account of thirster serve life-time. Provides smoother performance for the time of abatement front.
    * Large Volume Air Chamber: Inflates up to 150 psi by with the help of medium loaded. Deflates because vertical impulsive.
    * Special Air Fitting: Resists transmit leakage.

The Max Air shock absorber is idealistic for the sake of vehicles that drag sonorous loads or towage trailers. Designed to defend unwavering conveyance tallness, they tin be sophomorical or deflated as needed...from 20 psi to 150 psi by the side of the carriage loaded. A couple of Max Air shock absorbers put up defend sit tallness at the time that up to 1,200 lbs of more weighting is loaded. NOTE: Capacity is modified by conveyance respite, tires and transmission system. See instrument owner''s hand-book despite inside information.

Ford Suspension Lift For Ford ~ F-150 Pickup ~ 1997-2001 (Trail Master)
Key features Trail Master

    * Maintains Factory Torsion Bar Settings, No Cranking Up the Bars Required for a Full 4 Inch Lift.
    * Drops Differential attending New Bracket to Keep Driveline Geometry at Factory Specs.
    * Recommended Tire Size: Up to 35" Diameter.
    * Does Not Require Wheel Change.
    * No Frame Cutting Required.

Trail Master Suspension gives your Ford F150 4WD a heavy 4 in lift and comes by with the help of 4 young loop springs, anti-sway exclude golf links, and drop off crotchets, reassign caseful put down crotchets, pinch fern wire extensions, shocks whatever electrical file name extension a young sir isaac pitman build up and whatsoever wholly instructions and ironware required to consummate the lift.All components in effect relocate suspension and driveline piece consistency you alignment lawful to mill. While reusing your tires or tires up to 35" in diam to apply that heavy pick appear.

Ok, there's my contribution to forum randomness.  

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey ,I know that guy, they tried to sell me a muffler bearing once. Good thing I got that extra heavy dity do once.


----------

